# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  cartella esattoriale imposta registro atti giudiziari

## ernestocommercialista

Buon giorno a tutti voi, 
scrivo per segnalare la fattispecie  del tutto particolare che mi ritrovo sulla scrivania  non riuscendo  ad inquadrarla bene per trovare la soluzione. 
Una cartella esattoriale notificata a novembre 2010  molto alta per imposta registro atti giudiziari . *L'ente creditore descritto in cartella  è la corte di appello di milano e questo particolare per me complica la questione.* Non è mai stata preceduta da nessun avviso di liquidazione dell'agenzia entrate. Infatti non ci sono interessi e sanzioni sulla cartella stessa.
La sentenza di 1 grado è del 1999  l'appello del 2001. 
La sentenza richiamata nella cartella è del 2001 che conferma sulle statuizioni civili quella del 1999 riforma parzialmente il profilo penale del 1 grado. 
La domanda è: essendo imposta registro la impugnerei in commissione tributaria ma chi è la controparte? Non ho mai ricevuto nessun avviso da agenzia entrate. Puo' essere solo la Gerit essendo il primo atto? Quale agenzia entrate posso citare come controparte non avendo alcun riferimento in tal senso? 
Avete avuto esperienza di vicende del genere? Cosa fareste?
Grazie!!

----------


## revisor

A mio parere, prima della cartella esattoriale e’ obbligatorio notificare un avviso di pagamento o avviso di liquidazione da parte dell’ente creditore; se la cartella non e’ stata preceduta dall’invito di pagamento, la cartella e’ nulla. Ci sono alcune sentenze: Commissione Tributaria Provinciale di Milano sentenza n. 28/18/2010; Commissione Tributaria di Milano Sezione 40 Sentenza N. 220/40/2006. E poi, la cartella esattoriale puo' essere contestata soltanto per vizi formali propri o di notifica, oppure(non è il tuo caso) per vizi di notifica dell'atto precedente, il quale, se risulta regolarmente notificato e non impugnato nei termini previsti, la cartella non puo' essere impugnata con motivazioni di merito attinenti la tassa o il tributo o la sanzione dovuta, ma solo per vizi propri.

----------


## ernestocommercialista

> A mio parere, prima della cartella esattoriale e obbligatorio notificare un avviso di pagamento o avviso di liquidazione da parte dellente creditore; se la cartella non e stata preceduta dallinvito di pagamento, la cartella e nulla. Ci sono alcune sentenze: Commissione Tributaria Provinciale di Milano sentenza n. 28/18/2010; Commissione Tributaria di Milano Sezione 40 Sentenza N. 220/40/2006. E poi, la cartella esattoriale puo' essere contestata soltanto per vizi formali propri o di notifica, oppure(non è il tuo caso) per vizi di notifica dell'atto precedente, il quale, se risulta regolarmente notificato e non impugnato nei termini previsti, la cartella non puo' essere impugnata con motivazioni di merito attinenti la tassa o il tributo o la sanzione dovuta, ma solo per vizi propri.

  Grazie della risposta. la particolarità della questione consiste nella indicazione della CORTE di appello di milano quale ente creditore e non la consueta agenzia entrate.E' questo che mi lasciaperplesso e complica lindividuazione della controparte nelprocesso tributario. Su quanto hai detto concordo e condivido.
che ne pensi?

----------


## revisor

La controparte sarà la Corte di Appello, difesa dall'Avvocatura dello Stato.

----------

